# UBER stock offering The next BIG SHORT!



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UBER will fool investors with their numbers and stats at first. However, once their business practices and treatment of partners is exposed this stock will fall hard. It's a don't buy don't buy. Could be a great short once all the suckers buy in to this house of cards. Your opinion?


----------



## Maynard26 (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely agree 100%. I've been saying the same thing since i started driving for them.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Shorts will get burned unfortunately. The new stock market is completely rigged. Stocks that shouldn't go up are going up. Fundamentals don't matter anymore. If they did, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. I'd be a trader.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You are wrong. Uber's app is superior and has the name recognition. 
The closest competitor to Uber is Lyft and they are not even able to put a dent in Uber's growth. However, a greater company such as Google, Amazon or Tesla entering this same market will make me reconsider my statement.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are wrong. Uber's app is superior and has the name recognition.
> The closest competitor to Uber is Lyft and they are not even able to put a dent in Uber's growth. However, a greater company such as Google, Amazon or Tesla entering this same market will make me reconsider my statement.


Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


It's a battery storage company LOL not a car company. Wait it's a technology company like Uber.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Haha


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


My electric car goes 50 miles on $1.00 worth of residential electricity.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> My electric car goes 50 miles on $1.00 worth of residential electricity.


My gasoline car goes 400 miles on a tank of gas and only takes 2 mins to fill up and go the next 400 miles. You also burn dirtier coal to get the electric to power your car.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Do I? What state am I in? Have you looked up statistics for the state I'm in? Obviously you haven't.

Also, care to quote your emissions statistics for this 'dirtier coal'? Because it is different than what the EPA published.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

No i dont care to do any of that. But have fun putting ur driving on pause to plug in.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> No i dont care to do any of that.


Of course you don't. It's easier to throw out the same regurgitated one-liners than it is to think for yourself, right? I'm never surprised by this among Uber users, of course. The system is designed to attract people who just smile as they're spoon-fed kool-aid as thick as molasses.


> But have fun putting ur driving on pause to plug in.


Not including trips into other counties (after which I usually need a break anyways), the last time I put my driving on pause to plug in was last winter. We used to surge before 23:00 back then, and I didn't charge my car before the barf rush picked up since I had just gotten off work delivering pizzas.

I was offline for seven minutes. So much lost time, I'm going to have to declare bankruptcy. 

Actually, since I mostly quit driving for Uber, I've had to wait while charging my car daily due to the lack of 'free' time while waiting for a blasted pax ping. Here's a list of things you can do for 30 minutes while charging your EV:

Drink enough free coffee to disrupt the space-time continuum
Check your email
Browse art sites
Manage your eBay business
Manage social media accounts for your small business
Spend more time than is wise on uberpeople.net
Study for college
Make friends
Educate yourself about emissions
Shake your head at people bragging about the size of their _gas tank_. People will start _saying things_ about that!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Of course you don't. It's easier to throw out the same regurgitated one-liners than it is to think for yourself, right? I'm never surprised by this among Uber users, of course. The system is designed to attract people who just smile as they're spoon-fed kool-aid as thick as molasses.
> 
> Not including trips into other counties (after which I usually need a break anyways), the last time I put my driving on pause to plug in was last winter. We used to surge before 23:00 back then, and I didn't charge my car before the barf rush picked up since I had just gotten off work delivering pizzas.
> 
> ...


O i can see I hit a nerve. You must have bought your EV at much higher gas prices thinking you were slick! Much like all the diesel buyers!! Yaaaay VW!

Your post brings up another problem which is winter and cold weather. Battery powered cars don't perform as well in the cold!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


If you don;t know about the Giga Factory, you cannot assess the significance of Tesla as a disruptive tech company. Tesla is the only reason why all the other car manufacturers have been working hard to cathc up with their own electric cars. Low gas prices are immaterial. sooner or later gas will dry up and we will still need storage technology, efficient and environmentally friendly transportation. Tesla is the company that delivered while everyone else had dismissed EVs.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually got to go to an advanced screening of The Big Short a few weeks ago. I was thinking the whole thing felt how Uber was going with its inflated value and lack of profits. Wall Street hasn't learned anything.

By the way, it's an excellent movie and will win some Oscars.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll watch the IPO as a possible buy during the hype and I'll day trade it asap. Uber has employed some high dollar PR liars that may be able to lure in many investors. This has the potential to be a good little pump and dump for some easy cash. Since Uber isn't a respectable company by any stretch of the imagination, only a fool would consider holding Uber stock as a long term investment.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> If you don;t know about the Giga Factory, you cannot assess the significance of Tesla as a disruptive tech company. Tesla is the only reason why all the other car manufacturers have been working hard to cathc up with their own electric cars. Low gas prices are immaterial. sooner or later gas will dry up and we will still need storage technology, efficient and environmentally friendly transportation. Tesla is the company that delivered while everyone else had dismissed EVs.


I do know about the gigafactory and I believe it will prove to be a money pit. TSLA stock is trading at an absurd valuation for a car company that doesn't sell many cars.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> I do know about the gigafactory and I believe it will prove to be a money pit. TSLA stock is trading at an absurd valuation for a car company that doesn't sell many cars.


Remember Amazon? what they have been saying about Amazon for over a decade?

How about google? when Google invested in human resources and hiring at the depth of te great recession.. Wall street literally revolted against google. they deemed all these investments in human capital as unnecessary and dilutive.

These companies are new tech and disruptive. There is a good chance they may even fail. but, this is the risk that makes them more valuable. Just think about Elon Musk and his abilities to make things happen such as the SpaceX. I accept that a great deal of the market capitalization is the trust in capabilities of Elon Musk as a leader, innovator and disrupter. Take Elon Musk out, and the company is not worth anything close to what it is right now.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Shorts will get burned unfortunately. The new stock market is completely rigged. Stocks that shouldn't go up are going up. Fundamentals don't matter anymore. If they did, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. I'd be a trader.


Exactly, it's all algorythims and high speed automatic trading. Nothing makes sense anymore with the markets, it is all rigged. Still, I would hop on the IPO and sell the same day if I could get a piece. Uber will not be a good long term producer in a portfolio. Litigation will destroy the company.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Tesla is doing a lot more than selling cars. Saying they're a failing company because of how few cars they sell is like saying Wal-Mart is a failure as a tire distributor.

Here's something for you to read while I charge my EV: https://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> If you don;t know about the Giga Factory, you cannot assess the significance of Tesla as a disruptive tech company. Tesla is the only reason why all the other car manufacturers have been working hard to cathc up with their own electric cars. Low gas prices are immaterial. sooner or later gas will dry up and we will still need storage technology, efficient and environmentally friendly transportation. Tesla is the company that delivered while everyone else had dismissed EVs.


Sooner or later as you put it might be longer than you think. Lots of analysts were predicting gas prices would already be increasing by quite a bit. $1.93 at the closest gas station to my work right now. Even diesel is at $2.29. Yes, it's very important to remember that our supply of oil will not last forever, but in terms of lasting for the next 30 years, we will certainly have no problems. If you want to invest in stocks, why take the risk of shorting Uber? Invest in oil refining. We will still be refining oil for other hydrocarbon products even after we stop using gasoline for automobiles.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


When gas goes back up to $4/gal then I guess we will see who will be driving. 
Another reason Uber will fail. Uber has been pretty lucky with the low gas prices right now. Once the price of gas goes back up, which it will, then all these drivers will stop driving because it is not cost effective. I guarantee Uber does not have any plans when this happens.
But you know what the EV drivers will continue to drive with no extra cost to them.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Tesla is doing a lot more than selling cars. Saying they're a failing company because of how few cars they sell is like saying Wal-Mart is a failure as a tire distributor.
> 
> Here's something for you to read while I charge my EV: https://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall


Read through it and nowhere did I see any mention of cost.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, to a certain extent. Gas prices have a major impact on the economy, including the transportation cost of fuel for the power plant. And the cost of running diesel-powered mining equipment can have an impact on coal prices...


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Read through it and nowhere did I see any mention of cost.


You are terrible at reading. The price is right there on the page. *Edit: I just checked the mobile version of the site and the price is not listed. I was viewing the desktop version of the site on my phone before work.*

It's not cheap. The dollars-per-kWh of that thing leave much to be desired. But I'm not sure what other equipment besides the battery is included in that price.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> You are terrible at reading. The price is right there on the page. *Edit: I just checked the mobile version of the site and the price is not listed. I was viewing the desktop version of the site on my phone before work.*
> 
> It's not cheap. The dollars-per-kWh of that thing leave much to be desired. But I'm not sure what other equipment besides the battery is included in that price.


So you send me a link for a cost prohibitive technology that i am supposed to view as revolutionary and therefor justification for TSLAs bloated stock price? If TSLA is not a car company, then the situation is even worse than I thought. They are going to venture into other projects and hobbys all while shareholders take dilution after dilution.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You are wrong. Uber's app is superior and has the name recognition.
> The closest competitor to Uber is Lyft and they are not even able to put a dent in Uber's growth. However, a greater company such as Google, Amazon or Tesla entering this same market will make me reconsider my statement.


It's inevitable that a mega company will enter and compete with Uber. They're just waiting for Uber to spend tons of money on lawyers to pave the legalities first. If they enter before these have been settled, then they'd have to waste money on lawyers to. This is a case where it's better for the megas to bide their time. And thanks to Travis Kalanick's completely absent people skills, the longer the legal paving process takes, the more enemies Travis makes along the way. I see absolutely NO reason for a mega to pull the trigger soon here. But it's inevitable that they eventually will.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> So you send me a link for a cost prohibitive technology that i am supposed to view as revolutionary and therefor justification for TSLAs bloated stock price? If TSLA is not a car company, then the situation is even worse than I thought. They are going to venture into other projects and hobbys all while shareholders take dilution after dilution.


Actually, I've been looking into home battery pricing, and it seems consistent with already existing competitors offering similarly specced home batteries. I'm not sure why these systems cost thousands more than the basic $145/kWh that General Motors claims battery pack production is down to. Onboard electronics can't be that expensive.

Cost-prohibitive? Not particularly. It's outright stated to be designed for people already using renewable energy. That means its target market is a group who already have their own inverters. Revolutionary? Definitely not, it's only getting press attention because _Tesla_ expanded into that existing market.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

vip said:


> When gas goes back up to $4/gal then I guess we will see who will be driving.
> Another reason Uber will fail. Uber has been pretty lucky with the low gas prices right now. Once the price of gas goes back up, which it will, then all these drivers will stop driving because it is not cost effective. I guarantee Uber does not have any plans when this happens.
> But you know what the EV drivers will continue to drive with no extra cost to them.


Never replied to this before. xD

I'll still be driving. Salt Lake City is very progressive in terms of combatting urban smog. I've actually been driving on free electricity ever since I moved here. I'd charge at home if I lived in a house, but for now I've paid a total of $0.87 to charge my car since April. That was from one of those highway robbery chargers at a Walgreens... I probably could have made it to the dealership a couple miles away, but I was in unfamiliar territory after a 49 mile pax with just enough SoC to accept the trip, and $0.87 is cheaper than a tow.

And if Uber increases fares because of gas prices, I'll happily take an extra 10 cents or whatever per mile. Won't make or break my budget, but who would turn down a 'raise' from their 'employer'?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You guys can dice that pickle as thin as you can
Or just set your own rates voilah !!

Fuel cost is relative .......


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

vip said:


> When gas goes back up to $4/gal then I guess we will see who will be driving.
> Another reason Uber will fail. Uber has been pretty lucky with the low gas prices right now. Once the price of gas goes back up, which it will, then all these drivers will stop driving because it is not cost effective. I guarantee Uber does not have any plans when this happens.
> But you know what the EV drivers will continue to drive with no extra cost to them.


It was 4.30 per gallon in California not long ago 
It wasn't the end of the world , only a partial die off


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> UBER will fool investors with their numbers and stats at first. However, once their business practices and treatment of partners is exposed this stock will fall hard. It's a don't buy don't buy. Could be a great short once all the suckers buy in to this house of cards. Your opinion?


I doubt they will be doing an IPO anytime soon. If they did, they'd have to make public their balance sheet and P/L statements, and I suspect not all is roses in UberLand, they don't want it known what they are actually makeing, and I would be suprised if they are in the black.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Maynard26 said:


> Absolutely agree 100%. I've been saying the same thing since i started driving for them. Worst. Company. Ever.


Do you still drive for uber?


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I'll watch the IPO as a possible buy during the hype and I'll day trade it asap. Uber has employed some high dollar PR liars that may be able to lure in many investors. This has the potential to be a good little pump and dump for some easy cash. Since Uber isn't a respectable company by any stretch of the imagination, only a fool would consider holding Uber stock as a long term investment.


I bought Square (SQ) at the IPO of $9 and dumped it two hours later at $14.60. I will do the same with Uber.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Travis has said in an interview that there will be no IPO for several more years.

Prior to an IPO, Uber will have to submit audited financial statements to their underwriters and the SEC.

If you think you can borrow shares to short on IPO day, you have to find a broker who is willing to part with those shares and loan them to you, instead of the broker holding the shares to sell outright. On high profile IPOs it's usually difficult to take a short position early on due to the scarcity of shares and the difficulty in finding a broker that is willing to lend you the shares.

After all, the brokers who have shares on IPO day are usually the stock underwriters who set the initial value of the stock.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Travis has said in an interview that there will be no IPO for several more years.
> 
> Prior to an IPO, Uber will have to submit audited financial statements to their underwriters and the SEC.
> 
> ...


Exactly, how do you think I got SQ at 9?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

POMilton said:


> Exactly, how do you think I got SQ at 9?


I bought $10k of Twitter IPO and sold it that afternoon for $10,001.10.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I bought $10k of Twitter IPO and sold it that afternoon for $10,001.10.


Well, at least you didn't lose. I'm heavy into twitter also and I'm getting killed right now. Down 18% since I bought it. Having a nice day today. I cleared almost 4k on SQ though. Held onto 100 shares and it's trading around 12 now. IPO's are risky, no doubt.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Maynard26 said:


> Absolutely agree 100%. I've been saying the same thing *since i started driving for them*. Worst. Company. Ever.


But you (and others) persist, and help Uber investors navigate the initial growth phase. (some even at .65c/mile). At the IPO you will surely have their thanks. (or condolences)

There is a reason for a preponderance of non- native born drivers in the taxi/transport business..... (hint: its not because its a good job and way to meet people).

This economy is terrible, 5% unemployment is rot, years ago hardly anybody would put up and assume considerable sums for a endeavor like this much less continue and get squeezed below .99c/mile.

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I bought $10k of Twitter IPO and sold it that afternoon for $10,001.10.


That's a helluva day trade... did you actually clear that after the $20 in commissions?

This market is propelled by a few stocks, Amazon, Facebook et al... Take out 4 or so stocks from the calculation, and mkt avgs are down a bit on the year. Perhaps 75 % of listed stock at least large enough to trade in volume (thousands of stocks) are down 10-20% on the year.

I think AMZN over its 20 years and 80 quarters of existence is still operating at a net loss. It probably never will be profitable. Uber may want to accelerate the IPO stuff while the gettin's good.

A market this extraordianaily thin and pumped never ends well

CC


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> That's a helluva day trade... did you actually clear that after the $20 in commissions?
> 
> This market is propelled by a few stocks, Amazon, Facebook et al... Take out 4 or so stocks from the calculation, and mkt avgs are down a bit on the year. Perhaps 75 % of listed stock at least large enough to trade in volume (thousands of stocks) are down 10-20% on the year.
> 
> ...


At the time, I had enough invested with my brokerage that I received a certain number of free trades each month.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> My electric car goes 50 miles on $1.00 worth of residential electricity.


My Hyundai Elantra Will go 50 miles on the highway for about $2.50 in fuel. You will probably pay more than this when charging at commercial charging stations nationwide.(keep reading material in your e-car) The gas cars will proceed to go another 400 miles non stop unlike pure electric cars that crap out after 30 miles with the AC and accessories on.

I still want to see a Battery powered Jumbo Jet, and semi tractor trailer.

Companies like Tesla, etc aren't transportation or technology companies, they are lobbying firms. They only exist on taxpayer support.

-CC


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I'll watch the IPO as a possible buy during the hype and I'll day trade it asap. Uber has employed some high dollar PR liars that may be able to lure in many investors. This has the potential to be a good little pump and dump for some easy cash. Since Uber isn't a respectable company by any stretch of the imagination, only a fool would consider holding Uber stock as a long term investment.


Problem being that the bulk of investors will be the fund managers of 401Ks and such - so we will get screwed again


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> My Hyundai Elantra Will go 50 miles on the highway for about $2.50 in fuel. You will probably pay more than this when charging at commercial charging stations nationwide.(keep reading material in your e-car) The gas cars will proceed to go another 400 miles non stop unlike pure electric cars that crap out after 30 miles with the AC and accessories on.
> 
> I still want to see a Battery powered Jumbo Jet, and semi tractor trailer.
> 
> ...


30 miles? Is this a post from 1998? Let me give you a middle school level math problem.

My average driving my car to date is 5.0mi/kWh summertime, 3.8mi/kWh in the winter, both cases with climate control running. My battery stores up to 16 kWh in the "comfortable" Depth of Discharge range for long-term battery life. How far can I get during each extreme of climate?

As for jumbo jets and tractor trailers, are you trying to argue against residential use of a technology where the main factors are _not_ total vehicle mass or ability to operate continuously at extreme usage levels?

I mean... nobody but an idiot would argue _for_ using electric energy storage for jets or tractor trailers... and yet here you are arguing against it like it makes you look smart.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'll watch the IPO as a possible buy during the hype and I'll day trade it asap. Uber has employed some high dollar PR liars that may be able to lure in many investors. This has the potential to be a good little pump and dump for some easy cash. Since Uber isn't a respectable company by any stretch of the imagination, only a fool would consider holding Uber stock as a long term investment.


I think it will follow FB's footprints. First day run up as investors sell to the retail crowd. Then it will settle back to about half price . Then it might produce as a new board will say why the heck are prices not higher.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Problem being that the bulk of investors will be the fund managers of 401Ks and such - so we will get screwed again


Time to find a new company to manage your 401K, or pay closer attention to the type of companies where they are investing your money. I change how my funds are allocated at least once a year. I know for a fact that the products I invest in would never be buying something as stupid as Uber.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I think it will follow FB's footprints. First day run up as investors sell to the retail crowd. Then it will settle back to about half price . Then it might produce as a new board will say why the heck are prices not higher.


Exactly. I waited and watched FB crash and then got in at 25. Sold it all at 75. (I should have held on but I was pleased with the payout.) With Uber, there is no way it will follow FB's success.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Facebook's and Google's major source of income is advertising. Uber makes money off of driver's commissions. Which category seems like the better investment vehicle? (pun intended)


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Facebook's and Google's major source of income is advertising. Uber makes money off of driver's commissions. Which category seems like the better investment vehicle? (pun intended)


FB and Google are run by intelligent management. Uber is ran by greedy, ******ed frat boys. Which category seems like the wise choice? (pun intended)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> FB and Google are run by intelligent management. Uber is ran by greedy, ******ed frat boys. Which category seems like the wise choice? (pun intended)


Uber's business model is more like Priceline's or Ebay's: they don't own any of the things they sell. They are simply a middle man. Their advantage is that they are the market. Until they become "the" market, they cut prices to kill the competition. Uber is setup to become like them. Once it becomes an impossible thing to break the lead of Uber in the TNC space, they will become even more ruthless.
For that reason alone, I want Amazon, Google or Tesla to hurry up into this space and compete with Uber. Uber, if it was a person, is the wrong person to be the top dog in anything as it has no character.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Tesla? Talk about an amazing short. EV vehicles terrible with 1.70 gas.


Depends if you're trying to save gas or the fact you enjoy driving a luxury car with tons of torque that's unmatched by a gas car. Street legal EV's are knocking down sub 2 second 0 to 60 times. When you have a gas car that'll do that on $1.70 pump gas, you be sure to let us all know.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Well, to a certain extent. Gas prices have a major impact on the economy, including the transportation cost of fuel for the power plant. And the cost of running diesel-powered mining equipment can have an impact on coal prices...


Most EV's (at least for now) are driven on the west coast. We get about 2% of our power from coal. Change your argument to natural gas and you'll have something worth talking about.

If you talk just Oregon, Washington and Idaho.....fossil fuel generated electricity is in last place. Hydro is king on the west coast.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Depends if you're trying to save gas or the fact you enjoy driving a luxury car with tons of torque that's unmatched by a gas car. Street legal EV's are knocking down sub 2 second 0 to 60 times. When you have a gas car that'll do that on $1.70 pump gas, you be sure to let us all know.


Sub 2 seconds probably not. The best Tesla does 2.8 seconds. And the only ev worth owning is a Tesla. If you can't afford one of those then just go gas. Paid 1.89 today.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

That sucks. I paid $0.00 again. Remind me why the only EV worth driving is a Tesla again?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Ok I will. Terrible range, lenghty charge times, bad in cold weather, worse resale value. That good enough for you?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Terrible range: I've covered this. When was the last time you had to drive 800 miles in a day, as in your earlier example? Even truckers don't (legally) drive that far, and we're _truckers_. I use an EV for Uber and the last time I ran out of range was almost a year ago.

Lengthy charge times: Because we all don't have things to do in a day that take 30 minutes or less

Bad in cold weather: Sure, sure. Talk to me next time your precious gas car won't start in the cold. Back in the day, I had to keep my gas car outside and it was like playing Russian Roulette every time I needed to work early in the morning in January. Gas cars also get worse fuel economy (and can take permanent damage) whenever the engine idles before warming up. Luckily, you have that 82% waste heat to help!

Worse resale value: Er... care to explain where you're getting this from? Because EVs, aside from the batteries, don't break down like gas cars do. The interior of mine's gonna go to hell long before the motor.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

800 miles? Try 250 or more.

Which make and model do you own sir?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

*points at the Tesla Model 3*


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Pointing to a concept car???


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You wouldnt even be able to put in a full 8 hrs ubering on your ev... Especially in cold weather.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

So all the times I pulled 12 hours in my car last winter, I was just dreaming? But my odometer still shows all those miles and Raiser kept paying me...


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Pointing to a concept car???


You edited your post to add a second line. I was responding to the original post, which only mentioned a car with 250 mile range. And it's not a concept car unless they only make one...


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

What kind of car do you drive mr 12 hr???


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> UBER will fool investors with their numbers and stats at first. However, once their business practices and treatment of partners is exposed this stock will fall hard. It's a don't buy don't buy. Could be a great short once all the suckers buy in to this house of cards. Your opinion?


sucks bet...


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> What kind of car do you drive mr 12 hr???


I'm guessing you're on a phone? It's right there in my signature. 2011 Nissan Leaf SL, currently sitting at 49,463 miles. Today was one of those crappy days to be driving electric. Snowstorm forced me to turn on the defroster due to pizza steam, had to drive down the freeway to another city to make a delivery, and after less than 50 miles on shift I'm actually charging right now in case we get slammed again (it's raining now). 3.3mi/kWh is totally bush league.

If my parents were selling their minivan, I'd take it as a second car for nights like tonight. But then I'd be the one taking them on road trips lol. Too bad, I would love XL fares.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I would actually get a leaf as a city driving car. For Uber it isnt ideal, but for city life would do just fine. I live in a apt so i dunno how that would work.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Wow nvm! Just checked out the 2016 and its damn expensive! 21k for base model 84 mile range... My elantra cost 17k out the door new, with better warranty.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

84 miles? Puh-lease.









Yeah, I live in a highrise myself, so I never charge at home. There's a Nissan dealership less than 2 miles away from home, so I just use the high-voltage charger there. If I had a house I would just put a 240 volt in the garage and charge while I slept. The thing that sucks with pizza delivery is that I can't go to the dealership and plug in between deliveries. The Uber market is saturated enough here that I always have downtime to keep my battery full. It wouldn't work very well if I were getting back to back ping all day long, but if that were the case I would have more money and using a gas car for Uber would be worthwhile. I've actually met two other leaf drivers who do or did drive for Uber. We all agree that it would be nice if it weren't so easy to keep our batteries topped off.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> 84 miles? Puh-lease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i go to the nissan site they have 3 models one is 84 mile range and other is 107 mile range. What is this super leaf u have?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

That's called knowing how to drive an EV without wasting energy.


----------



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber is doing exactly what the cigarette industry did. They are keeping prices low. As they build the infrastructure and pave the legal way they will bury the taxi industry. Then they will be ready to raise rates and run more like a profit oriented company. They are burning cash getting ready for the ipo. They will inflate the number of drivers, keep fares as low as possible to gain a large rider base and will go through an initial upswing in value after the ipo. They then will fall and end up where the market allows. The venture capitalists will be he ones who make out on this


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> UBER will fool investors with their numbers and stats at first. However, once their business practices and treatment of partners is exposed this stock will fall hard. It's a don't buy don't buy. Could be a great short once all the suckers buy in to this house of cards. Your opinion?


it's all about the Time Horizon . . if you're talking about a long-term investment, ticker symbol UBER might bankrupt your IRA accounts, but if you're talking about a short-term trade, that's a whole different lottery . . I can totally see Uber going public, then post phony earnings for several quarters, of course they'll pay no dividend and buy back zero shares, then suddenly, they'll restate earnings from past quarters, they could run this way for a while


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

450DA said:


> Uber is doing exactly what the cigarette industry did. They are keeping prices low. As they build the infrastructure and pave the legal way they will bury the taxi industry. Then they will be ready to raise rates and run more like a profit oriented company. They are burning cash getting ready for the ipo. They will inflate the number of drivers, keep fares as low as possible to gain a large rider base and will go through an initial upswing in value after the ipo. They then will fall and end up where the market allows. The venture capitalists will be he ones who make out on this


GS Goldman Sachs is a big private equity investor in Uber that says it all, as GS loves to cash in on big IPO's .. this is all about getting this behemoth to IPO and stretching through lockups expirations etc then cash out, dumping it off on the public 401k accounts, i can almost guarantee this is the plan


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> it's all about the Time Horizon . . if you're talking about a long-term investment, ticker symbol UBER might bankrupt your IRA accounts, but if you're talking about a short-term trade, that's a whole different lottery . . I can totally see Uber going public, then post phony earnings for several quarters, of course they'll pay no dividend and buy back zero shares, then suddenly, they'll restate earnings from past quarters, they could run this way for a while


Uber has to supply audited financial statements to the SEC if they apply for an IPO and quarterly statements if they get listed on a stock exchange.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> GS Goldman Sachs is a big private equity investor in Uber that says it all, as GS loves to cash in on big IPO's .. this is all about getting this behemoth to IPO and stretching through lockups expirations etc then cash out, dumping it off on the public 401k accounts, i can almost guarantee this is the plan


Public 401k accounts don't invest in individual stocks, they invest in mutual funds or ETFs, in addition to other investment vehicles.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Uber has to supply audited financial statements to the SEC if they apply for an IPO and quarterly statements if they get listed on a stock exchange.


what i have been saying "with all these lawsuits pending no way Uber could do an IPO how do they ever get past SEC"


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Public 401k accounts don't invest in individual stocks, they invest in mutual funds or ETFs, in addition to other investment vehicles.


are there any 401k's holding NETFLIX CHIPOTLE TESLA GROUPON
I'm sure there's high-risk funds


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> what i have been saying "with all these lawsuits pending no way Uber could do an IPO how do they ever get past SEC"


Pending lawsuits aren't an impediment to getting SEC approval as long as Uber discloses the fact and sets aside a reasonable amount funds under contingent liabilities on their balance sheet in the event they lose a lawsuit.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Pending lawsuits aren't an impediment to getting SEC approval as long as Uber discloses the fact and sets aside a reasonable amount funds under contingent liabilities on their balance sheet in the event they lose a lawsuit.


Mark Cuban Dallas billionaire and shark tank investor said recently "Uber should have gone public already, most of the growth is gone". Public always invests late in most cases. He said Facebook was the exception because they monetized mobile quickly and way better than previously hoped!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

POMilton said:


> Exactly, it's all algorythims and high speed automatic trading. Nothing makes sense anymore with the markets, it is all rigged. Still, I would hop on the IPO and sell the same day if I could get a piece. Uber will not be a good long term producer in a portfolio. Litigation will destroy the company.


Disagree. I wouldn't invest in them for any reason, long or short, but I doubt litigation will ever stop them. The only thing thats stops UBER is another (better) UBER. It could be that the market evolves into many fragments as well. There's a multitude of potential niche markets within the TNC industry. UBER won't own them all because customers buy based on factors other than price. UBER may dominate the cheap end, or some other segment, but they're vulnerable in other areas. Ethical-minded consumers (no small audience in any industry) may choose a different app because they don't like UBER's business practices. Transportation is still largely local, so smaller players will eventually catch up. UBER is a one size fits all, and many customers may wish to get a little more specific.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Mark Cuban Dallas billionaire and shark tank investor said recently "Uber should have gone public already, most of the growth is gone". Public always invests late in most cases. He said Facebook was the exception because they monetized mobile quickly and way better than previously hoped!


Facebook, Google, and Twitter were all basically forced to go public due to the large number of private investors. Uber has implemented a strategy that limits the number of private investors so they don't hit the SEC threshold of being forced into going public. Now, to be specific, the SEC can't force a company to go public, but they can force a private company to supply financial reports to the SEC just like a public company, and those reports would be available to the public.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> UBER will fool investors with their numbers and stats at first. However, once their business practices and treatment of partners is exposed this stock will fall hard. It's a don't buy don't buy. Could be a great short once all the suckers buy in to this house of cards. Your opinion?


Um, the goal of investors is to screw over and subjugate the majority of people. Uber is great at this, which is why their valuations are limitless.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

stuber said:


> Disagree. I wouldn't invest in them for any reason, long or short, but I doubt litigation will ever stop them. The only thing thats stops UBER is another (better) UBER. It could be that the market evolves into many fragments as well. There's a multitude of potential niche markets within the TNC industry. UBER won't own them all because customers buy based on factors other than price. UBER may dominate the cheap end, or some other segment, but they're vulnerable in other areas. Ethical-minded consumers (no small audience in any industry) may choose a different app because they don't like UBER's business practices. Transportation is still largely local, so smaller players will eventually catch up. UBER is a one size fits all, and many customers may wish to get a little more specific.


Uber is the beginning, the canary in the coal mine if you will. All the blows Uber is currently taking will cause this company to die. More intelligent and business minded companies are already planning on swallowing up the market as they stand by grinning while Uber steps on all the landmines. Why do you think Uber seemingly does not care about labor practices or customer service? Why does a technology company have such a terrible infrastructure and an app that can't avoid errors for more than a 3 hour period ? Why? Because they know this company is a dog and they just want to take their money out of it. The only thing Uber has going for them is brand recognition at this point. Anybody who can't see this trainwreck coming is fooling themselves. This is a classic pump and dump company that is currently being pumped. This is not a new concept, Travis, Emmanuel and the rest of the investors will make out. But if you go long on this stock, you will get f*cked. But I believe shorting it you could do well, especially if you can get a piece of the IPO. The name recognition alone will push the stock in the first few hours. Heck if Jack Dorsey can pump a dog like square after twitter is such a loser, I think Uber will be a good one day stock.


----------



## mofouber1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Uber says it has 160000 drivers in California alone. Hmmmm lets do som basic math..., if averagevdriver net minimum wage, around $8 for math sake, that means uber made an average of $1.60 . So 160000X $1.60=$256000/hourX 24=$6,144,000/ dayX30=$184,320,00X12$2.2+ billion. Go ahead short sell it if it ever becomes public.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

mofouber1 said:


> Uber says it has 160000 drivers in California alone. Hmmmm lets do som basic math..., if averagevdriver net minimum wage, around $8 for math sake, that means uber made an average of $1.60 . So 160000X $1.60=$256000/hourX 24=$6,144,000/ dayX30=$184,320,00X12$2.2+ billion. Go ahead short sell it if it ever becomes public.


I don't get it. Where does the $1.60 come from and why multiply by 24, 30, and 12? Those 160k drivers aren't on the road every hour of every day.


----------

